# Cheap Car Hire



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a cheap car hire company as I need a to hire a car on a month to month basis. ( Hooray, I now am a senior 3 star expat)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Thunder, 

If you do a search you should be able to find a recent thread about this, there was a discussion about this topic around a month ago and someone posted the details of a cheap car hire company


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You could try the smaller rental companies, there are quite a few near the Fish Roundabout near Muteena


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

*cheap car rental*



Thunderbird1 said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of a cheap car hire company as I need a to hire a car on a month to month basis. ( Hooray, I now am a senior 3 star expat)


I just rented a Corolla from Jumeirah Rent A Car - they're located behind the main Post Office in Karama on Al hurair street

Call them on 04 3373000

Cheers!


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thunderbird1 said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of a cheap car hire company as I need a to hire a car on a month to month basis. ( Hooray, I now am a senior 3 star expat)


Hi Thunder,

I rented a toyota corolla car (2007) near naif. 
There are lots of rental companies accross that Lotus Hotel near Naif and you can find few car rental companies inside naif area as well.

It cost me AED 1500 for the 200000+++ Mileage Toyota Corolla 2007 Model.
It gives me a lot of concerns as I heard weird noise from the car and they didnt agree to change it. 

I finished my one month rent and pay extra AED 700 because i bump it in our parking... 

Goodluck


----------

